
Show HN: 1099 Tax Form Filing and Delivery for Your Contract Workers - tadmilbourn
https://payable.com/products/1099-taxes
======
tadmilbourn
We've expanded our contractor payment platform to now take care of the
necessary tax forms that your company has to deal with in the U.S. You can now
get a signed W-9 upfront when you invite a contractor. And, at the end of the
year, we can generate, e-file, and deliver a 1099 form to the IRS and your
contractor.

If you run a business that uses contract workers, this can save you a massive
amount of headache.

